
It's Google's world, we just live in it - fraqed
http://www.techradar.com/us/news/internet/its-googles-world-we-just-live-in-it-1137408
======
benologist
Submitter looks a lot like a spammer for Future, owners of TechRadar.com and
MaximumPC.com. They love spamming HN, and aside from this submitter they also
use:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=justinbkerr>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=fanze100>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=MadMaxx>

